# DVD Reviews



## Sarn Darkholm (Oct 25, 2007)

Recently I bought 4 movies from my local Wal-Mart, and here is what I thought of them.

[size=large]Movie 1: Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer[/size]
I wasn't expecting much from this movie in the first place.  The original was ok, but wasn't anything special.  I was dissapointed in how Galactus looked in this movie.  The music had a tendency to drown out the dialog, so having subtitles on was necessary for me.  Special effects were good, except for The Thing, the stones looked too much like foam.  The ending leaves this movie open for another sequel, plus a spin-off.  I give this movie three *** out of ***** stars.

[size=large]Movie 2: Transformers[/size]
Fantastic special effects,  Nice sound design, CRAPPY PLOT.  Ok, I can see they did not have much to work with as far as a story, considering this is based on a cartoon that was really only made to sell the toy-line.  Giant toy death-match  ( to borrow a line from the movie) was what this should have been called.  Numerous product placements were too obvious.  This movie also leaves itself open to a sequel.  I give this movie *** out of ***** stars.

[size=large]Movies 3 and 4: 28 Days Later/28 Weeks Later Two Pack [/size]
This review applies to both movies. I thoroughly enjoyed these two movies.  I had 28 Days Later before, but the disc was damaged to the point it was unwatchable, so I bought the two-pack that Wal-Mart was offering.  28 Days Later is a different take of the Zombie Flick.  Instead of the Undead, they zombies are still alive, and VERY pissed off.  Nice cinematography, nice sound design, and the selection of music playing in the background added to the creepy atmosphere.  The plot is very good, and the scariest thing about it is that something like this could happen. 
The sequel was just as well done as the first, which is rare.  The second movie leaves it open for yet another sequel.  I give these films both a ***** out of ***** stars.


----------



## McRoz (Oct 25, 2007)

Were the 28 Days/Weeks DVD's special editions or just a standard lame two-pack?

Too bad my old site crashed down, or I'd have some of my own in-depth reviews up here


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 25, 2007)

America: Freedom to Fascism (*****)
Super-good information.  Easy to watch, and entertaining.  Lacking in special effects, but makes up for it in making fun of rich ppl.  Fun interviews with crazy IRS doods.  Free to watch on google video.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Oct 25, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Were the 28 Days/Weeks DVD's special editions or just a standard lame two-pack?
> 
> Too bad my old site crashed down, or I'd have some of my own in-depth reviews up here



it was the standard lame two pack, but i don't really care about special features, I rarely watch them.  The have "Making Of" documentaries and other stuff, but nothing major.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Oct 25, 2007)

Best movie review I heard was on metacritic.com about Schindler's List and it said _"Bring some Kleenex with you when watching this film."_
...
I never knew it was that kind of film.[/i] :?


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 25, 2007)

The best review I heard was on Attack of the Show when they reviewed the _300_ DVD, they said no bad things about it and called it a Buy.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 25, 2007)

Transformers was awesome for me... i know it has no relevant plot, lotsa advertising (the air force 1 only has mountain dew?) but it had the only friggin thing i wanted to se huge robots kicking each otters ass

28 D/W  really scary... i love them 

Schindlers list... masterpiece, but if you havent seen it be prepared for it is a drama of huge proportions


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I liked Transformers, I loved the show when I was a kid, and couldn't wait to get this movie.  Yes there is no plot, but I loved seeing my old heroes done realistically, and on the big screen.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 25, 2007)

Sarn Darkholm said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I liked Transformers, I loved the show when I was a kid, and couldn't wait to get this movie.  Yes there is no plot, but I loved seeing my old heroes done realistically, and on the big screen.



exactly my tougths... also Camaro Bumblebee  =D


----------



## McRoz (Oct 25, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> The best review I heard was on Attack of the Show when they reviewed the _300_ DVD, they said no bad things about it and called it a Buy.



I myself am wondering wether or not to buy it since it's apparently quite good, though another friend of mine says that "Troy" is much better. Should I purchase this over the Elfen Lied box set I've set my eyes on? Of course, I'm still a few bucks away from the Grindhouse DVD's...


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Oct 26, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would definitely recommend 300.  It was a great take on the actual historical event.  I have never seen Troy, so I can't give my opinion on that.  Tho I can tell you to stay far far FAR away from Alexander.  My gods that movie was horrible.


----------



## McRoz (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright, here's some of my little crappy reviews:

Children of the Corn 666: Isaac's Return- * out of *****
My god, this movie is'nt even worth wiping your ass with. Yet another sequel to the seemingly endless CotC series, this movie's plot was so hard to follow that I can't even give you a summary. I was told that He Who Walks Behind the Rows, the main corn god, would appear int this movie. Like any other guy I was expecting some cool yet cheesy monster thing made of "eternal smoke of the damned" or some inane sh*t like that, but instead I got this greaser reject claiming to be the god. Number one rule of horror (and/or anime): If the coup de grace villian in your series is appearing in one of your movies, don't make him into some retarded throw-away human character. Also, just because Isaac returns in this film is no reason to buy it. He's a total wimp who has about ten people claiming to be his offspring. And then you got the children themselves; a bunch of ugly-ass kids riding &$%# four wheelers and wearing beanies with flames on them. Hey, whatever happened to "abandoning the spoils of modern day to live a simple life for the greater glory of god"? The gore was good, but a lot like the movie itself; pointless, repulsive and stupid.

Children of the Corn: Revelations- ** out of *****
Okay, this one was a little better. Because of the plot I myself probably would'nt put it into the catergory of a CotC film, but I guess Dimension films got the last word on it. So this chick finds out her grandmother is missing and looks for her out in the middle of nowhere in an apartment building which was, you'll never guess, scheduled for eviction just a few days after her grandma moved in (OMFJGSOO0OFRIKKENSCARWY). Apparently, her momma's momma was in the original children of the corn cult, one starting back even before Isaac's, and just as every single member commited mass suicide, she chickened out and did'nt get killed. Apparently this pissed-off the leader of the cult, whose spirit and the spirit of all the other kids comes back to complete unfinished business. Most of the kids look like brain dead retards rather than undead spooks, and the leader has the gayest haircut in the history of mankind; This fact alone may temp you to go out and buy it. They had a lot of ideas that I thought were pretty good, like the bleeding corn thing, but others like the video game thing (_House of the Dead_ gets more screentime in this movie than most other arcade games dream about) are plain old lame and repetitive, trying so hard to be creepy but just ending up as annoying. One thing I noticed is that you've got a wide variety of stereotypical characters with slight twists; the innocent thirty-year-old virgin trying to rescue her obviously dead grandma, a stripper with a heart of gold and a fruity bathtub, a kind but creepy greaseball who gets his fix off-of a bong bade out of a lightbulb, this old fart who can't seem to shut the hell up and stop swearing profusely about how the aforementioned stripper is a "F**KING SLUT WHORE BITCH, a military drop out who thinks he can destroy the dead kids by simply removing his cheap-looking night goggles. Hell, all we need know is a mexican janitor with some mystical powers. I guess this would be a better buy than 666 (even though you can get them both in a two-pack), but unless you're trying to watch every single CotC film in existence, I'd stay-away from both.

Neither movies have any good special features (which is dissapointing because Argentina's verion of 666 has three extra minutes of footage), although I think Revelations has trailers for CotC III-666 as well as some other movies.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Oct 26, 2007)

Almost any horror movie on the Sci-Fi Channel = CRAP

Come on what happened to making good Made-For-TV movies.  They did exist at one point, I swear they did......they had to....right.  Sci-Fi's 13 days of Halloween really sucks, they have not shown a movie yet that 1. I don't already own on DVD and can watch unedited and without commercials, or 2. doesn't seem it was written by a 10 year old on crack.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Oct 26, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> America: Freedom to Fascism (*****)
> Super-good information.  Easy to watch, and entertaining.  Lacking in special effects, but makes up for it in making fun of rich ppl.  Fun interviews with crazy IRS doods.  Free to watch on google video.



please don't go advertising again. We already agreed you can have it in your sig and thats fine.  This thread is meant for fictional/hollywood stuff.


----------



## McRoz (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm probably necromancing right now, but I just thought I'd share with you all my infinite wisdom 

First of all the CotC series; the best is listed first, with the worst listed last:
Children of the Corn- 4.25 out of 5
Children of the Corn II- 4 out of 5
Children of the Corn III- 3.75 out of 5
Children of the Corn V- 3.25 out of 5
Children of the Corn VII- 2 out of 5
Children of the Corn IV- 1.5 out of 5
Children of the Corn VI- 1 out of 5

Next, the Carrie movies (yes, there is more than one!):
Carrie (Original 1978 Classic)- 4.75 out of 5
The Rage: Carrie 2- 3 out of 5
Carrie (2002 TV remake)- 2 out of 5

That's all for now :/


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does everyone always rate an entire movie based on their experience? I find that it's better to rate individual portions. For instance:

Transformer:
*Plot*: 4 out of 5 - I thought the plot was excellent considering you have to create a semi-believable story about giant transforming robots.
*Special Effects*: 5 out of 5 - No explanation necessary. But I will say there were no bad animation parts as far as I saw.
*Cast*: 5 out of 5 - I think they did a really good job on the cast and the acting.
*Directing*: 5 out of 5 - There were no parts were I was left guessing, or bad pans, etc...
*Believability*: 2 out of 5 - Giant transforming robots that can scan any vehicle and instantly mimic it... Also the whole thingy were he crashed in the Arctic because of radiation? When space is full of radiation?
*Comedy*: 2 out of 5 - It had it's comedic points.
*Drama/Horror*: 1 out of 5 - A few good tantalizing parts.
*Action*: 4 out of 5 - Fairly good action but no badass knock down drag out action.

Different people focus on different things. If you rate each part, people have a chance to look at what's important to them to decide whether they want to see it or not. I'm one of those people that will buy a movie just for the special effects. It takes longer, but I find it more fullfilling when you're reading a review like this.


----------



## quark (Dec 9, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



300 is pretty cool. I saw it in theaters and enjoyed it, but I don't know if I would volunteer to watch it again or to buy it.
Elfen Lied however, I hated/loved when I first watched it. Then I bought the DVD set, despite my overwhelming hate/love for it, and watched it again, and now, the hate has completely left concerning Elfen Lied.  Plus, I think you get more hours of entertainment from the Elfen Lied set than you would from 300 for a good price.
But then again, my anime collection is absurd, and vastly outnumbers my movie collection, so I may be biased.


----------

